# Fastest ?



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

OK ... random question that may be up to everyones individual opinion but what is the fastest b13? I have a 91 SE-R and i was just curious as to what other b13 models kept up /pass etc... Bone Stock ... no mods


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm sure there have been some b13s in the 10s. Maybe even a 9 second pass.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

not bone stock ... im saying model vs model b13 bone stock pound for pound ... suspension/engine/etc ... where do they stand


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bone stock? Fastest? I don't know.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think 18 second quarter mile with a GA16DE...
Maybe 16 with an SR20DE?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hey HEY HEY!!! thats a 15.8 with the sr20de get it right lol


----------



## Impooter (Sep 4, 2005)

the fastest should be the sr20de with the lowest weight.....uh....whichever that is..probably the one with the fewest options installed
BUT...the cars condition will have more of an impact on that, since ther weight isnt going to be very different from year to year or model to model
my ga16de can beat your sr20de....alot of the body is missing due to rust, very lightweight :thumbup:


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

my se-r ran a 10.44 in the 1/8th bone stock when i got it.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow you suck. That would have been a 20 second quarter mile pretty much.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Wow you suck. That would have been a 20 second quarter mile pretty much.


to bad you can't just double it and call it a 1/4 genious.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I heard that in Japan there was a B13 sunny that came with a GTI-R motor....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Wow you suck. That would have been a 20 second quarter mile pretty much.



I'll do him one better. Your an IDIOT for telling him he sucks and proving you know squat. He is increasing speed as he travels so the second half will not take the same amount of time as the first half. For instance I ran a 8.39 1/8th mile, so do you think I ran a 16.7? No I ran a 13.0 necause I was already traveling 84 MPH at the 1/8th mark. 

I know I am coming accross like dick but guess what, don't tell people they suck unless they are being complete tools and you at least KNOW what yoru talking about!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha ownaged.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is it me, or are the idiots coming out of their holes more often.


lmfao, thanks for the good laugh wes.


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

wes said:


> I'll do him one better. Your an IDIOT for telling him he sucks and proving you know squat. He is increasing speed as he travels so the second half will not take the same amount of time as the first half. For instance I ran a 8.39 1/8th mile, so do you think I ran a 16.7? No I ran a 13.0 necause I was already traveling 84 MPH at the 1/8th mark.
> 
> I know I am coming accross like dick but guess what, don't tell people they suck unless they are being complete tools and you at least KNOW what yoru talking about!



You just got


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK OK ENOUGH please. It doesn't take 10 people saying the same thing to show him he was wrong, I think my post alone will take care of that.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Baysideblues said:


> You just got


buhahahahahahahahha... Wes stop. I am at work and people are lookin at me funny cuz im in tears.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Assholes .


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Assholes .


 with a comment like that, who wouldn't rip you a new asshole. you have to admit that was a really really really dumb comment


pimpride said:


> Wow you suck. That would have been a 20 second quarter mile pretty much.


 :loser:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Assholes .


At least your a good sport about it :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea it was dumb... I was in a hurry. I don't care if you guys make fun of me, doesn't affect me personally.


----------



## Impooter (Sep 4, 2005)

at least you got a decent answer to your question, right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Impooter said:


> at least you got a decent answer to your question, right?


 refer to post 3-5 one of those has the answer, 

sr20 15.8 to low 16
ga16- mid 17's


althought there are many factors cuz there are stock ga16s running 16.9.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

how does the b13 se-r put up against the b14 and b15 se-r's (bone stock of course)


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I would think the B13's would be faster... I believe they are smaller.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

so why in the world would nissan freaking put out a new model se-r that really isnt all that greater than the older models arent they supposed to make it better and not just change the body style ... i put a b15 gxe down  (not like thats anything to brag about but his reaction was great) he was suprised he was like ... thats ... not right hahaha go go b13 se-r power


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> I would think the B13's would be faster... I believe they are smaller.


im almost 100% sure that the b14 is faster.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

B13 SE-R

Length: 170.3 in. Width: 65.6 in.
Height: 53.9 in. Wheel Base: 95.7 in.
Curb Weight: 2414 lbs.

Performance
Base Number of Cylinders: 4 Base Engine Size: 2 liters
Base Engine Type: Inline 4 Horsepower: 140 hp
Max Horsepower: 6400 rpm Torque: 132 ft-lbs.
Max Torque: 4800 rpm Drive Type: FWD

b14 SE-R

Length: 167 in. Width: 66.5 in.
Height: 54.2 in. Wheel Base: 99.8 in.
Curb Weight: 2375 lbs.

Base Number of Cylinders: 4 Base Engine Size: 2 liters
Base Engine Type: Inline 4 Horsepower: 140 hp
Max Horsepower: 6400 rpm Torque: 132 ft-lbs.
Max Torque: 4800 rpm Drive Type: FWD

b15 SE-R

Length: 177.5 in. Width: 67.3 in.
Height: 55.5 in. Wheel Base: 99.8 in.
Ground Clearance: 4.5 in. Curb Weight: 2730 lbs.

Base Number of Cylinders: 4 Base Engine Size: 2.5 liters
Base Engine Type: Inline 4 Horsepower: 165 hp
Max Horsepower: 6000 rpm Torque: 175 ft-lbs.
Max Torque: 4000 rpm Drive Type: FWD


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

looks like the b14 is only 29 pounds lighter ... did the technology change from the b13 to the b14


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

whatS3R said:


> looks like the b14 is only 29 pounds lighter ... did the technology change from the b13 to the b14


 i believe the suspension is different in the rear.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmm... Is it just me or does the B13 just appear smaller?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Hmm... Is it just me or does the B13 just appear smaller?


 looks can be deceiving. just like those 1/4 mile times. haha jk


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Meh... I may end up with a B14 anyways, lower miles. B13's look cooler though in my opinion...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

All of the real world drag racing I have seen has shown that the B13 is faster, when compared stock vs stock B13 vs B14.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

YAY! Go B13's!

I don't know what I want to do... I was thinking a turbo but now I want an SR20... It would be much cheaper...


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

do an all motor sr20de ... sounds so much meaner than a blown one ... i dont know but the turbo blow off is kinda getting old ... its what you hear from anyone who wants power ... let me slap on a turbo and go at it... personally i think you get more respect from a car that is all motor with no boost.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

whatS3R said:


> ... personally i think you get more respect from a car that is all motor with no boost.


 only if you are a honda guy. turboes are very well respected. and when you blow buy the guy with an all motor (which invested more than your turboed car) then you just sit there and laugh.


----------



## Impooter (Sep 4, 2005)

well its true that you'd have to spend more $$ for an all motor buildup that keeps up with the turbo guys, but i'd give more props to the guy with the 200 HP all motor for 5000 bucks than the guy with the 250 HP turbo buildup for the same money


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Impooter said:


> well its true that you'd have to spend more $$ for an all motor buildup that keeps up with the turbo guys, but i'd give more props to the guy with the 200 HP all motor for 5000 bucks than the guy with the 250 HP turbo buildup for the same money


 well in reality, if we aren't talking motor swap, then the turbo guy will prolly have more HP than 250, or at least on the SR20 motor for 5k. If you gave someone the same motor and same amount of money, the turbo motor will be pushing more than likely a lot more hp. you can give props to the all motor guy, but why invest the same money in a project and get less hp. props doesnt account for the difference in power. Its just not a smart decision. From talkin to my honda friends, you dont turbo v-tec motors you keep them N/A so it would be the reverse situaiton, prolly get more from all motor over the turbo considering the excessive amount of tuning time for vtec hondas.


put it like this, if you had 5k would you want 200whp or would you want close to 300whp. its called smart investing.


----------



## whatS3R (Jul 28, 2005)

i dont like to spend a lot of money on a free car and i love the way an all motor car sounds  ... shoot i got my se-r for free and all ive invested in it is a 7.99 intake off ebay and a few parts for inspection.

i turbo'd a 1986 Pontiac Fiero GT and loved it ... mid engine with 200+ hp (never dyno'd it) it would hook up like the wheels were glued to the ground ... (sorry ... bit of random adhd) the way i see it is you can turbo your car for 5k and still get smoked by something stock... thats about equal to what you paid for your car and upgrades. 

word of advice ... never take a car for inspection at midas ... they will fail you three times with different problems each time


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

whatS3R said:


> OK ... random question that may be up to everyones individual opinion but what is the fastest b13? I have a 91 SE-R and i was just curious as to what other b13 models kept up /pass etc... Bone Stock ... no mods


NX2000 owns you. :fluffy:


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

whatS3R said:


> do an all motor sr20de ... sounds so much meaner than a blown one ... i dont know but the turbo blow off is kinda getting old ... its what you hear from anyone who wants power ... let me slap on a turbo and go at it... personally i think you get more respect from a car that is all motor with no boost.


$$ 2 $$, you cannot beat 6-8psi...
Blowoff sounds is not a fashion statement. It is a safety precaution.


----------

